# Need a chili recipe



## chef lucci (Apr 2, 2017)

Hey guys looking for a good chili recipe my dad always made good chili but he is up and age and I would love to start making my own chili any suggestions


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Plenty of chili threads already if you search.

Hand chopped chuck roast(1/4 inch dice)

small diced onion

diced garlic

mild chili powder to taste(I use 1/4 cup but for some that is to much spice)

Hot chili powder to taste(I use my homemade that is extremely hot, a teaspoon makes it hot!)

Beef stock/beer to cover the meat

small can tomato sauce(8 ounces)

masa flour(optional)

Sear the meat then add the onions and saute until they are clear, add the garlic and cook it out then add the chili powders and cook until fragrant. Add beer/beef/tomato sauce stock and bring to a simmer. Cook until the meat is tender. Thicken with a masa flour slurry if you like thick chili. Serve over beans if desired(or *gasp* add beans to the pot).

That is your basic TX red if you leave out the tomato, I happen to like a little tomato in my chili so I add it. There is no set recipe and it is whatever your taste likes!


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Lucci, what style of chili are you looking for; more traditional like Mary's, something thick made with beans, or the type of chili popular in the upper Midwest, that's more like a soup?

As Mary said, there are numerous threads here on Chili and at least a couple of recipes on the main site.  Take a look at those and if you don't see what you are looking for, let us know and we'd be happy to help...with a little more direction of what you are looking for.


----------



## yeller (Mar 9, 2013)

Go with a White Chicken Chile, if you need one let me know..


----------

